# Omega Seamaster 2254.50.00 vs Breitling Colt



## cardiac (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi All
I visited my local AD today and tried these on today, I'll be getting one or the other in a couple of months. As I'm a novice when it comes to watches I can only make a judgement on how they look on my wrist.

Is this ultimately how you guys choose?

Thanks folks

I'll post this on the Omega guys page too


----------



## longskate87 (Nov 24, 2006)

Here's a pic of those I used to have. The SMP has amazing lume, whereas both watches are very comfortable. I sold the SMP because it was little TOO understated, I wanted something shiny. I'm wearing the Colt right now. The SMP looks great in pictures, but when I see them in public on other people, they tend to 'blend in' since they're a brushed finish. The Colt is better if you want to stand out, and I think the dial is more interesting due to the shiny applied markers. Both bracelets are great, but the Colt's is more adjustable. Mine is the Colt Auto II, it s also available in quartz or GMT, some with a brushed finish. Good luck!


----------



## cardiac (Sep 17, 2008)

longskate87 said:


> Here's a pic of those I used to have. The SMP has amazing lume, whereas both watches are very comfortable. I sold the SMP because it was little TOO understated, I wanted something shiny. I'm wearing the Colt right now. The SMP looks great in pictures, but when I see them in public on other people, they tend to 'blend in' since they're a brushed finish. The Colt is better if you want to stand out, and I think the dial is more interesting due to the shiny applied markers. Both bracelets are great, but the Colt's is more adjustable. Mine is the Colt Auto II, it s also available in quartz or GMT, some with a brushed finish. Good luck!


Thanks

Nice fish too


----------



## no_self_control (Jun 27, 2007)

both breitling and omega are excellent watches. as such, the main differentiator is their aesthetic qualities. the breitling has IMO a unique style not see on other watches. the omega is a bit more main stream. but it's a matter of personal preference. something one should spend plenty of time considering with as many return trips to the AD as necessary to feel comfortable with one's decision.


----------



## cardiac (Sep 17, 2008)

no_self_control said:


> both breitling and omega are excellent watches. as such, the main differentiator is their aesthetic qualities. the breitling has IMO a unique style not see on other watches. the omega is a bit more main stream. but it's a matter of personal preference. something one should spend plenty of time considering with as many return trips to the AD as necessary to feel comfortable with one's decision.


LOL
You're not kidding. I have been to 3 in the last week trying on the Colt and the SOH, the latter is just too expensive tho. It's becoming a little embarassing as I plan to buy in the US later this year. I have to say that the guys at Goldsmiths are different class to Ernest Jones


----------



## no_self_control (Jun 27, 2007)

cardiac said:


> LOL
> You're not kidding. I have been to 3 in the last week trying on the Colt and the SOH, the latter is just too expensive tho. It's becoming a little embarassing as I plan to buy in the US later this year. I have to say that the guys at Goldsmiths are different class to Ernest Jones


just remember, that watch is like a car. as soon as one drives it off the lot it takes a significant hit in re-sale value. one doesn't want to make a mistake because it will be expensive unless one's AD is very sympathetic and is prepared to accept an exchange.


----------



## cardiac (Sep 17, 2008)

no_self_control said:


> just remember, that watch is like a car. as soon as one drives it off the lot it takes a significant hit in re-sale value. one doesn't want to make a mistake because it will be expensive unless one's AD is very sympathetic and is prepared to accept an exchange.


I definitely won't be exchanging

:-d:-d:-d


----------



## cardiac (Sep 17, 2008)

The general view on both boards seems to be that the Omega is more classy/ mainstream depending on your Brand preference, whilst the Breitling is more visible/ loud. 

Ultimately though most comments are about the look rather than build quality or movement.

Thanks


----------



## no_self_control (Jun 27, 2007)

cardiac said:


> The general view on both boards seems to be that the Omega is more classy/ mainstream depending on your Brand preference, whilst the Breitling is more visible/ loud.
> 
> Ultimately though most comments are about the look rather than build quality or movement.
> 
> Thanks


i'm not sure that visible/loud quite does breitling justice. some don't like the more unique styling and may see it this way.

i think breitling is a truely unique brand with it's own sense of style that appeals to some more than others. it's a watch that perhaps makes more of a statement about the wearer. someone who is not quite so bound by convention. but in terms of visibility, breitling probably do more models in titanium than omega and in terms of loud, breitling do appear to me to have a larger selection of differently styled watches but it's up to the buyer which they gravitate to. there's something for most everyone, if they dare to be different!

now, if we we're talking breitling for bentley then i might tend to agree a bit more with the visible/loud view point but few people on this forum own such watches.  there was one guy that posted pictures of his about a month or two ago but they don't really appear to be that popular amongst breitling owners.


----------



## RJRJRJ (Apr 5, 2008)

no_self_control said:


> now, if we we're talking breitling for bentley then i might tend to agree a bit more with the visible/loud view point but few people on this forum own such watches. there was one guy that posted pictures of his about a month or two ago but they don't really appear to be that popular amongst breitling owners.


I dont think the styling is responsible for them being uncommon.. I would bet its probably that they are so expensive.


----------



## alpine0000 (Apr 28, 2007)

in the end, you cant lose with either watch. i have both an Omega 2254.50 and a Breitling superocean steelfish. neither is better than the other as far as how it keeps time (well, ok, maybe a second per day give or take, but who cares). they both are high quality pieces. i dont think breitling or omega really makes any "junk", in the literal sense of the term. sure, the colt might be the entry level watch, but thats just because its smaller with no complications and a lesser depth rating for diving than its more expensive counterparts (either way, youll never go as deep as any of these watches, anyways). it still has a great movement inside that can keep time as well as the more expensive breitlings. in the end, all of us are just giving you OUR opinion on the styling, and what we prefer the looks of.

so, which watch do i suggest? ill be different. im not going to suggest either one over the other!

what i will suggest is this: go try them both on at your AD, figure out which one you like more, and if you could still see yourself liking it down the road, and buy it!

you wont be disappointed! its a win-win situation. 

however, if you need certain features, like a divers exention, or a bezel that is easiest to turn, or a better lume, etc... (basically, if you are going to need the watch for more than just to wear to the office 9-5) then re-evaluate the features on both watches (example, my 2254.50 has a divers extension, my breitling steelfish does not) and determine what works best for you!

:-!

if all you will ever be doing is desk diving, i suggest choosing the winner just on looks, and looks alone, between these two pieces.


----------



## RJRJRJ (Apr 5, 2008)

Does the Omega have a micro adjustment for the bracelet? I dont think the PO does, but not sure about the 2254. The lack of one is a definite deal breaker for me.


----------



## alpine0000 (Apr 28, 2007)

RJRJRJ said:


> Does the Omega have a micro adjustment for the bracelet? I dont think the PO does, but not sure about the 2254. The lack of one is a definite deal breaker for me.


no, the 2254.50 does not have micro adjustments. but it does come with a half-link, which, actually works surprisingly well!!


----------



## cardiac (Sep 17, 2008)

Christ
This caused a row on the Omega site. 
I only wanted to know if people bought a watch on the look of it.

:roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll:


----------



## no_self_control (Jun 27, 2007)

cardiac said:


> This caused a row on the Omega site.


yep. i don't like people bashing either brand wantonly.


----------



## RJRJRJ (Apr 5, 2008)

cardiac said:


> Christ
> This caused a row on the Omega site.
> I only wanted to know if people bought a watch on the look of it.
> 
> :roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll:


I mean this in the most kind way possible...the Omega guys (obviously not all of them...I just happen to notice it more) seem to get very upset if anybody compares something to an Omega...almost as if an Omega is fundamentally better. The truth is, that most of us could buy Omegas if we wanted, just as they could have bought a Breitling if they wanted. We simply have our own tastes. Those of us that are informed understand that they are both good watches, and usually very similar in construction and movements. It comes down more or less to looks, and that is completely subjective. I dont personally like Omegas designs (just too plain for me, usually), but would never suggest that somebody not buy one. Id rather have a Breitling, but if you like an Omega, thats the watch for you.


----------



## SnapIT (Apr 29, 2005)

My candid assessment, Cardiac old mate, arresting by name and nature. One has to think before posting occasionally as this is the type of thing that caused cross forum flame wars of the worst kind. The threads start out somewhat civil and then spear off into the rough like a Greg Norman choke shot to the 17th. I will close this thread with the perspective that we need not sail upon the reef of forum destruction.

Thanks for posting and helping to make this place the informative and understanding place it is.


----------

